# Todays Appetizer Smoked Shrimp



## capntrip (Apr 8, 2012)

Followed Jeffs tutorial and again it was all gone!!! This is some good eating if you've never tried it!!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 9, 2012)

I can almost taste them!

Mike


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 9, 2012)

Man those look tasty


----------



## capntrip (Apr 10, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Man those look tasty


Well they did!!!

They were gone in no time


----------



## driedstick (Apr 10, 2012)

They look awesome - dang nabit you needto make some and send me some


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks great Thumbs Up
I have made them for my daughter when she come home from college. 
She loves them. Always asking when next time i'm making some for her


----------



## kryinggame (Apr 11, 2012)

Whoa man, they look great. I'm going to make some this weekend.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ellisair (Apr 11, 2012)

I've always wanted to do those ever since I saw the ones on 95th street in Chicago (was it Anthony Bourdain's No Reservations??)

They sure do look fantastic!

Now to find Jeff's tutorial...............

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gotta try these myself.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-11-2011-smoked-shrimp.html


----------



## ellisair (Apr 13, 2012)

Bought Jeff's recipe.......Gettin' the skrimps at lunchtime today......

Looking forward to one hell of a GREAT weekend (again)

Boy, I LOVE this forum!


----------



## upsman (Apr 13, 2012)

Man those look very tastey!!! instead of the usual cocktail sauce thinking a homemade smoked up sauce for these bad boys oh man salivating just thinking of the taste Hehehehe. Thanks for the post!


----------



## bamajon (Apr 19, 2012)

Hat looks delicious.  I'm gonna have to try my hand it soon.


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 19, 2012)

I was at the supermarket an hour ago lookin' at fish and saw some shrimp and wondered how they would smoke.  Now that I have this addiction to TBS, everything I look at gets considered for smokin' . . .   except maybe the gal who brought down the SS.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmm.  I've got some left over rub from my Easter smoke.  Gonna have to go find some shrimps.  That looks awesome.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ellisair (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks CapnTrip (and Jeff), those were the greatest shrimp I have ever had!

The fresh Bay scallops wrapped in bacon and blackened in Tarragon Butter added to the evening's festivities.

AWESOME SHRIMP RECIPE! A little Fried Rice and we were in heaven :)


----------



## eman (Apr 20, 2012)

Both of those plates of shrimp look great.

Only one problem. That would be an appetizer  for one down here.


----------



## mike191 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK you can't post pictures and not recipes!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I like it........


----------



## capntrip (Apr 24, 2012)

mike191 said:


> OK you can't post pictures and not recipes!


 There is a link to the recipe in one of the above posts

http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-11-2011-smoked-shrimp.html


----------



## jimf (Apr 24, 2012)

I also made this recipe last night. I couldn't agree with you more.  These things are dynamite!

Prepped for the smoker:








Cooked. I must have used more rub, they came out darker than yours:


----------

